# New Property - Chop Down All The Cedar?



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I am closing on 12 acres of semi-wooded land with a house.

Mostly some sort of oak out there, but they're all low and "straggly" looking.

Not sure if they're not getting enough water, or if the soil is just too rocky too shallow for the roots to get deep.

At any rate, I want to promote them as much as possible.

There are cedars around here and there...

Ive heard about "cedar management" programs for land.

Is that basically just a fancy way of saying that cedar is a non-native north Texas tree and the best thing to do for your land is cut all of them down and free up more water to the oaks?

Plus I hear the scorpions come in on them..

Is there any reason why I should not remove all cedar from my property??


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It depends entirely what you want to do w/the property. If you want to raise goats, I'd leave the cedars because the goats will eat them. And, they also attract a ton of wildlife including deer.

But, they can be invasive and will sprout easily. Plus, if you're planning on raising apples, they can cause a problem w/certain types.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

When we lived down there we cleared every stinking one of those nasty things out. Horrible things! If you've ever suffered from a good bought of Cedar Fever, you understand.
When we took all of ours out, the Oaks flourished, got huge, and were just gorgeous.
We moved up here in early March, and have already had to remove 9 from this property. The farmers hate them here too. Nasty things.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to take all of them out. After a big wild fire in this area that burnt a large number of acres eliminating most all of the ceder load water started flowing in a lot of canyons that it hadn't before. Plus it is good fire prevention to not have them they burn like a barrel of gasoline when they go up.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Try to find a place that wants the wood and you might just make a little money on the side. Woodcarvers seem to love cedar wood and twisted branchs make the prettiest things.


----------

